# بداية فى الملاحة الجوية



## أمير صبحي (12 يوليو 2009)

من الملحوظ هناك مبتدئين منضمين حديثا سواء الى سوق العمل او الى مجال الطيران عامة 

فمن باب الترغيب والتعريف بمجال العمل للمهندس وسأخص الملاحة الجوية محل الإحتكاك 


 فشركات الطيران فى الوطن العربي او عالميا غالبا ما تضم 6 الى 7 هيئات عمل مختلفة الطبيعة 



اولها / هيئة النقل الجوي 

ويعتبر أهمها وأعلاها تقنيا فى مجال العمل وهو المكان الذى يتنافس عليه مهندسو الطيران 

وهي التى تختص بكل ما يتعلق بميكانيكا الطائرة فقط فى حد ذاتها عملا فى الجو وصيانة على الأرض 

وهى بالطبع تضم طاقم الطيارين فى شملها 

................................

ثانيها / الهيئة الملاحية ..... والتى نحن بصددها هنا 

وتأتى فى المركز الثاني من الناحية التقنية والعملية وتضم مهندسين من تخصصات مختلفة بداية من 

مهدسي طيران - مهندسي قوى ميكانيكية- قوى كهربية - ...الخ 

وهذه الهيئة تختص بارتباط الطائرة اثناء طيرانها بالأرض بعمل مراقبة جوية لها . وهذا بإختصار ...

حيث أن حركة الطائرات تعتمد اعتمادا اساسيا على معرفة المعلومات الكاملة عن أماكن هذه الطائرات أثناء تحركها في الجو .

ولايمكن توفر هذه المعلومات إلا بواسطة أجهزة ومنظومات معينة تعرف بأسم اجهزة الإستطلاع الراداري(أجهزة الرادار)

حيث تعتمد هذه الأجهزة في عملها على بعض العمليات الالكترونية التي تمكنها من تحديد أماكن الاجسام الطائرة بدقة متناهية.



ويتلخص مبدأ عمل هذه الأجهزة بإختصار كما يلي .........


----------



## أمير صبحي (12 يوليو 2009)

سنختصرهم فى مبدأين أوليين : 


1- تحديد المسافة إلي الطائرة - يقوم جهاز الرادار بإرسال حزمة من الموجات الكهرومغناطيسيةالتي تنطلق في 

الفضاء الخارجي المحيط بجهاز الرادار بسرعة الضوء وعند اصطدامها بأي جسم طائر تنعكس هذه الموجات في 

الفضاء وجزء من هذه الموجات يسقط على هوائى جهاز الرادار الذي بدوره يقوم بنقل هذه الموجات إلي جهاز 

الإستقبال الذي يجري عملية حسابية لحساب المسافة بين مكان تمركز جهاز الرادار ومكان تواجد الطائرة 

معتمدا في ذلك على المعادلة التي تربط بين السرعة والزمن والمسافة وحيث ان السرعة معروفة ( سرعة 

إنتشار الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية والتي تساوي سرعة الضوء) وكذلك يمكن حساب الوقت الذي تقطعة هذه 

الموجات من لحضة إنطلاقها من هوائي جهاز الرادار إلي لحضة رجوعها وبواسطة المعادلة الرياضية التي 

تربط السرعة بالزمن والمسافة (ف=ع× × ن ) يمكن تحديد المسافة التي تقطعها هذه الموجات من مكان تمركز 

جهاز الرادار علي الطائرة ذهابا وإيابا وبقسمة الناتج على 2 يمكن معرفة المسافة من مكان تمركز الرادار 

الي الطائرة.



2- تحديد إرتفاع الطائرة - بعد معرفة المسافة إلي الطائرة يمكن حساب إرتفاع الطائرة عن طريق المعادلة

الرياضية التى تربط بين الوتر والضلع المقابل للزاوية المحصورة بين الوتر ووالضلع الثالث في المثلث القائم 

الزاوية وحيث يمكن اعتماد المسافة إلي الطائرة (الوتر) والمسافة بين الطائرة والارض ( الضلع المقابل) 

والزاوية هي الزاوية المحصورة بين الوتر أي المسافة إلى الطائرة وسطح الارض يمكن حساب المسافه

العمودية بين الطائرة وسطح الارض من المعادلة ( ل = ف× جا هــ)

- والموضحة برمز عربي للتوضيح -

وبالتالي يمكن معرفة قيمة الزاوية عن حسابها أليا بالدورة التي ياخذها الهوائي في الاتجاة العمودى



ولكن .. هل لازال إسلوب إنعكاس الموجات على جسم الطائرة هو المستخدم فى الرادارات الحديثة ؟؟

فى الواقع لم يعد هذا الأسلوب البسيط مستخدما مع التطور عامة فى شتى مناحى النظام الجوي 

فيتم إستخدام الجهاز المعروف ملاحيا وهو Transponder

و سنعرف بة بإختصار كما يلي ....


----------



## أمير صبحي (12 يوليو 2009)

Transponder 

الجهاز المرسل المجيب 

جهاز الإستجواب الأرضي 


يعتبر هذا الجهاز من أبرز الأجهزة المستخدمة فى مجال المراقبة الجوية 

فهو عبارة عن جهاز استجواب يتطلب معرفة التردد او القنوات الراديوية التى يعمل عليها الجهاز المثبت على 

الطائرة وفي حالة معرفة هذه الترددات او عدم التمكن إجراء الاتصال مع الطائرة لأي سبب تعتبر الطائرة غير 


معروفة وتعامل كانها طائرة غير متعاونه 

تتكون خطة الطيران من المعلمات الاتية (رقم الرحلة ونوع الطائرة وشركة الخطوط التابعة لها الطائرة - 

الارتفاع المسموح به - علامة النداء - مكان الاقلاع مكان الهبوط ) أما السرعة فتحدد من قبل قائد الطائرة وفقا 

للظروف المناخية وارتفاع الطائرة وحمولتها


فالمراقبة الجوية تعتمد اعتماد كلى على تلك المعلومات المستلمة من (ACC) مركزمعلومات الطيران والذي

يقوم بتزويد مراكز المراقبة الجوية عن جميع الرحلات الجوية التى تدخل الاجواء . ومن هنا يمكن استجواب 

كل طائرة على حدى عن طريق هذا الجهاز .

فكرته مثل فكرة شفرة الهاتف النقال و من اسمه هو مرسل مجيب اى يرد فقط على الموجة التى على نفس تردده ويحمل تعريف بالطائرة جنسيتها و نوعها الخ.. 

بمعنى عندما تدخل طائرة ما المجال الجوى لدولة يغير الطيار التردد على تردد الرادار الخاص بالدولة و هو غير

تردد موجة الراديو و يسمى ال Squak Code فى هذه الحالة تظهر الطائرة على رادار المراقبة الجوية بكل 

المعلومات اللازمة 

كما هو الحال فى شفرة النقال (الموبايل) حيث يعرف فى كل لحظة نفسه للشبكة بحسب التردد المرسل له من اقرب هوائى..



ومرحبا بالإستفسارات والتواصل لكى نفيد بعضنا من خلالها والتوسع تدريجيا فى هذا المجال 


------
---
--
-

شكرا جزيلا للمتابعة 


لكم تحياتي 

​


----------



## هادي اليماني (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي مهندس أمير صبحي 

لي إستفسار الله يحفظك 

ما معنى مجال جوي وبماذا يحدد ؟؟

أرجو الافاده

بوركت


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 يوليو 2009)

هادي اليماني قال:


> مشكور أخي مهندس أمير صبحي
> 
> لي إستفسار الله يحفظك
> 
> ...




شكرا أخي هادي اليماني 

مرحبا بإستفسارك .. سأوضح لك إختصارا ...


المجال الجوي لدولة كما هو معروف هو ما تملكه الدولة من مساحة من الفضاء الجوى فوق اراضيها موازاة بحدودها الجغرافية .

ومن الجدير ذكره ان ال( ايكاو) وهى منظمة الطيران المدني الدولي قد أقرت مد المجال الجوي للمدن الساحلية ليترسم مع حدود المياه الاقليمية للدولة .
 

 ...هذا بالنسبة لتحديده .


اما عن معناه فمن تعريفه فنجد أن لاى دولة حق فرض سيادتها على هذا المجال الجوى ومراقبته جويا وملاحيا .

وعدم السماح بإختراقه من اى طائرة كانت عسكرية او حتى مدنية دون الموافقة المسبقة او ضمنيا طبقا للإتفاقيات الدولية بين الدول 

فإذا إختل هذا فمن حق الدولة التعامل مع هذه الطائرة كطائرة معادية بواسطة دفاعاتها الجوية .


 


لك تحياتي 


................................
​


----------



## هادي اليماني (31 يوليو 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> شكرا أخي هادي اليماني
> 
> مرحبا بإستفسارك .. سأوضح لك إختصارا ...
> 
> ...





أوجزت وأوفيت 

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا العزيز /  مهندس أمير صبحي


----------



## عماد المشهداني (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك استاذ امير
موضوع جميل ومعلومات مفيدة​


----------



## أمير صبحي (4 أغسطس 2009)

عماد المشهداني قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذ امير
> موضوع جميل ومعلومات مفيدة​




بوركت أخي المهندس عماد المشهداني


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*مصطلح (القانون الجوي) و علاقته ب (الملاحة الجوية)*

[FONT=&quot]





مصطلح (القانون الجوي) و علاقته ب (الملاحة الجوية) [/FONT]​ 


 
 [FONT=&quot]أستخدم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إصطلاح القانون الجوي لأول مرة عندما أنشئت في باريس المدرسة العليا [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]للطيران عام[/FONT] 1909 [FONT=&quot]ف ولقد بقيت هذه المدرسة رغم ما وجه إليها من أنتقادات [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]عنواناً لمعظم المؤلفات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والمجلات والكتب القانونية المتخصصة في هذا المجال اللهم[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] إلا إذا أستثنينا بعض[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كتابات الفقه الإيطالي التي تميل إلى إعتناق إصطلاح “قانون[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] الطيران” كتسمية لهذا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الفرع من القانون[/FONT].


 وإذا كان الجدل قد ثار حول إصطلاح القانون الجوي ذاته فإن نقاشاً أوسع قد أحتدم في الفقه حول تحديد

مضمونه ويمكن رد هذا النقاش إلى ثلاثة إتجهات رئيسية ستُذكر ضمنيا في النقاط التالية :-
 ​ 

 

يحدد القانون الجوي إنطلاقاً من المركبة الهوائية فيصرفه إلى مجموعة القواعد القانونية المنظمة لحركة وأستعمال المركبات الهوائية وما يترتب على تلك الحركة وهذا الأستعمال من العلاقات.

 

ويجب وفقاً لأنصار هذا الإتجاه حمل إصطلاح الحركة ليس على معناه الدارج للغة فحسب بل وكذلك على المعنى الذي يعطيه له الرجال الأقتصاديون عندما يتكلمون عن تداول الأموال ، أما عن أصطلاح الأستعمال فينبغي أخذه بمعناه الواسع وما يميز هذا التعريف عن سابقيه أرتكازه على المركبة الهوائية دون البيئة أو الملاحة الجوية لتحديد مضمون القانون الجوي.



ويعتبر هذا التعريف رغم قابليته للنقد ولأهماله إحد جوانب الوظيفة الأساسية للقانون يعتبر أكثر أتساقاً وتمشياً مع الواقع لأحتوائه على كل الموضوعات التي تدرج فقه القانون الجوي وتشريعاته الوضعية في الأجواء الوطنية والدولية على أخضاعها لحكمه ، فالأرتكاز على المركبة الهوائية يؤدي إلى تطبيق قواعد هذا القانون على الملاحة الجوية التي لا يتصور وجودها دون أداتها.



 

ونظراً لأمكان وجود هذه الأخيرة منفصلة لبناء المركبات الهوائية والحاكمة للعلاقات الناشئة عن حالة سكونها ، ولما كانت الحركة إحدى عناصر هذا التعريف يختص القانون الجوي لأرتباطها بعنصر الحركة بتنظيم الموضوعات الآتية:-


# صلاحية المركبات الهوائية للطيران ، أكتساب وتفعيل نقل ملكيتها ، الحجز عليها أو بيعها جبراً ، الملاحين الجويين ، إمكانية التحليق في الفضاء الجوي الوطني والأجنبي ، الخدمات الجوية الخاصة بالملاحة كالمطارات والطرق الجوية والأرصاد الجوية والأتصالات اللاسلكية والرادارية والأتفاقات الجوية.
وتؤدي فكرة الأستعمال إلى أخضاع المسائل الأتية لقواعد هذا القانون.


## أنواع المركبات الهوائية وأستعمالاتها المختلفة ، النقل ومسؤولية الناقل ، المسؤولية عن الأضرار التي تلحق الغير على سطح الأرض ، التصادم الجوي ، المساعدة والأنقاذ الجوي ، أختطاف الطائرات والجرائم التي ترتكب على متنها والتأمين الجوي.​ 


 الخلاصة علىذلك يمكن تعريف “القانون الجوي” بأنه القاعدة التي تحكم المركبة الهوائية وما ينشأ عن حركتها وأستعمالاتها من وقائع أو علاقات شاملة.يتخذ من الملاحة الجوية مرتكزاً لتعريف القانون الجوي فيجعل من هذا الأخير القانون الذي يستهدف تنظيم الملاحة الجوية وما ينشأ عنها من علاقات أو الذي يدرس العلاقات المتولدة عن الملاحة الجوية ويحدد القواعد القانونية التي تحكمها.

 

وميزة هذا التعريف أنه لا يقتصر بموضوع القانون الجوي على دراسة التشريعات الوضعية الخاصة بالملاحة الجوية فحسب بل يمده أيضاً في حالة عدم وجود مثل هذه التشريعات إلى الأنتقاء من بين قواعد الشرعية العامة والقواعد القابلة للتطبيق على الوقائع الناشئة والعلاقات المتولدة عن هذه الملاحة.
 

 

غير أنه لا يسلم بدوره من النقد لأقتصاره على المسائل المتعلقة بالمركبة الهوائية في حالة حركتها أي على الملاحة الجوية فقط وأهماله تلك الخاصة بحالة سكونها بالرغم من دخولها في نطاق القانون الجوي.ويجعل من البيئة الجوية المحور الذي تدور حوله أحكام القانون الجوي ومن ثم يعرفه بكونه ذلك الفرع من القانون الذي يتكون من مجموعة القواعد التي تحكم العلاقات القانونية الناشئة عن أستغلال الجو أو التي تنظم البيئة الجوية بشكل عام وأصحاب هذا الإتجاه على دراسة المسائل المتعلقة بالملاحة الجوية فحسب ، بل يمتد حكمه أيضاً إلى تنظيم كافة صور الأستغلال الجوي التي كشف عنها العلم كالإتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية والموجات الإذاعية والرادارية .




[FONT=&quot]ورغم تحديده للوظيفة الأساسية للقانون الجوي في تنظيم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ماهو كائن والتطلع في نفس الوقت إلى تنظيم ما سيكون يؤخذ على هذا التعريف إتساعه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]على نحو يصعب معه رسم الحدود الفاصلة بين القانون الجوي وقانون الفضاء كما يؤخذ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عليه كذلك أهماله لبعض المسائل التي تعتبر وباتفاق من صميم موضوعات القانون الجوي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كالبنية الأساسية التي تستلزمها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الملاحة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الجوية[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]من مطارات وأتفاقات وطرق جوية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وأشخاص [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الملاحة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الجوية[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]والنظام القانوني للمركبات الهوائية.[/FONT]



​( تدويني + بعض النقاط من مقال ل صالح الشارف)​
​لكم تحياتي 

-----------------------------------------






​


----------



## moroco (16 سبتمبر 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> [font=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

moroco قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز






شكرا لمرورك أخى المهندس moroco 

بوركت لمتابعاتك 



تحياتي 




​


----------



## مهندس أكرم (19 سبتمبر 2009)

كعادتك مقال ومعلومات رائعة مهندسنا القدير أمير صبحي 


بارك الله بك 


وكل عام وأنت بخير 

عيد مبارك


----------



## أمير صبحي (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس أكرم قال:


> كعادتك مقال ومعلومات رائعة مهندسنا القدير أمير صبحي
> 
> 
> بارك الله بك
> ...







*[font=&quot]شكرا ً جزيلا ً لمرورك أخي المهندس أكرم


[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]وكل عام وأنت بخير ٍ وهناء ٍ ..


[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]بارك الله بكَ وأثابك ..


[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]تحياتي


[/font]*​


----------



## Lorry (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للإضافة عدا المجال الجوي للدول يجب أن تكون هناك تقسيمات داخلية للمجال الجوي للدولة الواحدة لتحديد نوع الخدمات الجوية التي تقدم عبر أجواءها وتكون مسؤولية الدولة كاملة عليها وهناك أيضا طرق جوية محددة عدا التقسيمات العامودية حيث تحدد الطرق الجوية مسارات الطائرة وفقا لخطة الطيران المسبقة التي تحدد مسار الطائرة ضمن المجال الجوي لاتخرج عنها لكي لاتصبح هدف عسكري إلا في حالات الطقس السيء تفاديا للغيوم الرعدية التي تشكل خطر محدق بالطائرات


----------



## أمير صبحي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

Lorry قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للإضافة عدا المجال الجوي للدول يجب أن تكون هناك تقسيمات داخلية للمجال الجوي للدولة الواحدة لتحديد نوع الخدمات الجوية التي تقدم عبر أجواءها وتكون مسؤولية الدولة كاملة عليها وهناك أيضا طرق جوية محددة عدا التقسيمات العامودية حيث تحدد الطرق الجوية مسارات الطائرة وفقا لخطة الطيران المسبقة التي تحدد مسار الطائرة ضمن المجال الجوي لاتخرج عنها لكي لاتصبح هدف عسكري إلا في حالات الطقس السيء تفاديا للغيوم الرعدية التي تشكل خطر محدق بالطائرات







شكرا ً جزيلا ً لمرورك وإضافتك أخي Lorry

حقيقة كان الحديث عن المجال الجوي مجرد تطرقا ً بسيطا ً فلم يتناول الموضوع بحثة أخي 

وعن التقسيمات العمودية فى إشارتك .. قرأت حديثا ً عن أسلوب التعامل الملاحي معها .. فكان جديدا ً علي ّ حقيقة ً ..

أكرر لك َ شكري أخي 

تحياتي 
​


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## أمير صبحي (17 مايو 2010)

dreams1804 قال:


> *  السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا تميز , شكراً لك
> شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​




وعليكم السلام 

أشكرك لمرورك .. بارك الله بك َ 

تحاياي
​


----------

